# My home theater project



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, My other thread got split into two so here are some updates as to what I am doing on my theater room renovation. 
Im moving all my equipment thats been under the screen to an A/V rack that I am building and removing all the old panel board along the Left wall of my room.
Here are some photos below.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, here is the rack in its place and painted.
I wired two dedicated circuits into the rack and drilled large 3" holes in the rear of the rack on each shelf to pass through the wires.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking awesome


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yay! my equipment rack worked perfect 
I placed everything in it tonight and powered it up and it looks awesome if I do say so myself.










I also finished building the frame for the two pillars on ether side.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice Tony. Wish I had a rack like that! Huh?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok here is a few pictures of it almost done. 



















I installed some LED lights from IKEA, I can make them any color I want.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice looking... Like that lighting!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Came out nice,great job!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The lights finish it off nicely! :T


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks great Tony! :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Love the lights Tony. I'll definitely have to keep that in mind in my REDUX!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, the LED strip lights are cool, they come with a controller that lets you change the RGB value of the LEDs and gives you a very wide range of choices even automatically slowly changing through the spectrum. You can see them here on the Ikea website


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That looks really good Tony!

Just one issue - it did not take you nearly long enough! :heehee:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, its not finished yet, but I cant do more till the spring as I have to remove and reroute the vent stack for the furnace and it runs to much right now to give me enough time to do it.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, thank goodness! These things are supposed to take at least a year you know! :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

O trust me, this project will never be done. Its a "labor of love" you know


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought I would miss the exit sign in your first photo, but what you have done is terrific. Big fan of the equipment rack, out-of-the-way but still showey in its own way, love the lighting. The whole wall is clean, super impressive in an understated way. Absolutely love it!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks 
My big dilemma is the doorway, its 41" wide so its going to be near impossible to find a door that will fit and custom made is far to expensive. I do have some nice doors with frosted glass inlays, my issue is they are 21" wide each and cutting them is not an option. I was thinking of just having one open inward and the other outward with the overlap meeting in the center but I just dont know....
thought anyone?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would build it yourself Tony - the door to my AV closet had to be 24" so I did it myself. It costs me less than $100 in materials - and most of that was the smoked tempered glass.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I may just go and get a 36" door and frame in the opening to fit. Its nice to have the largest 41" opening but not necessary. Im thinking a solid door would be better anyhow as on the other side of the opening is a window that I dont want to block out as the light coming in is convenient during the day plus there is a laundry room, another bedroom bathroom and the furnace room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, Ive spent some time and I removed the vent stack and ran it in the furnace room so it only has a small bump out at the back right of the room. I removed all the old panel board, insulated and dry walled as well as build the last pillar and put in place a large movie rack that still does not fit all my movies. 

I got a great deal on a 36" exterior door with frame and weather stripping already installed for just under $100 new and it fit like a glove in the large opening. The window in the door has a blind thats between the two pains of glass and I will be covering it with a nice black curtain.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok, Ive spent some time and I removed the vent stack and ran it in the furnace room so it only has a small bump out at the back right of the room. I removed all the old panel board, insulated and dry walled as well as build the last pillar and put in place a large movie rack that still does not fit all my movies.
> 
> I got a great deal on a 36" exterior door with frame and weather stripping already installed for just under $100 new and it fit like a glove in the large opening. The window in the door has a blind thats between the two pains of glass and I will be covering it with a nice black curtain.


Looking great. Just out of curiosity... Does the window blind rattle when you watch a movie?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> Looking great. Just out of curiosity... Does the window blind rattle when you watch a movie?


Thanks, No not at all. I have not heard a sound from it even when I open or close the door. Its between the two sealed pains of glass so its virtually impossible to damage.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Thanks, No not at all. I have not heard a sound from it even when I open or close the door. Its between the two sealed pains of glass so its virtually impossible to damage.


Good to know! Do the blinds operate via a remote?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> Do the blinds operate via a remote?


No, its got a small slide thats mounted to the window on the other side that moves them up and down and swivels them when in the closed position. Quite a neat design but they will stay closed for the most part I think.


----------

